# Acestros on the move



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Sad and cool day all in one.

These fish were Katrina survivors, especially the female temporalis that was in a 100 degree room in New Orleans East for six weeks with no filtration or food!

So it was hard to let them go, but the Amazon exhibit at the Aquarium of the Americas seemed perfect.

No more acestros in my possession currently







But these guys were pushing 10" and for those that dont know, these are explosive fish that need space. You can tell by the pics of them in the huge icechest I took down.

Well, they're all in quarantine for now, hopefully they'll make it alive to be in the exhibit and I'll have even cooler pics to add...

btw the Temporalis are big too and the male was separated from the female for a while until they were dumped into this quarantine tank (where they met up almost immediately). All in all a cool day.

(last two pics are of the fish in quarantine)


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow Tom....I can see why you would have mixed emotions.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Sad and glad for ya man-


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks AK



Grosse Gurke said:


> Wow Tom....I can see why you would have mixed emotions.


Yeah, I also thought about how much $$$ my favorite petstore would have given me.

Not worth it, almost no one could take proper care of the cudas and most cichlid enthusiasts dont recognize the relatively peaceful nature of temporalis.

The only thing I worry about is the aquarium messing things up. But I'll tell you what, the aces were no longer skittish when they were in that large quarantine tank. Very interesting...

Bottom line = what's best for the fish







...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I knew hobbyists would come through for the AoA after Katrina and I'm proud to say that one of them is one of my faves from P-Fury. Good job, Ace!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> I knew hobbyists would come through for the AoA after Katrina and I'm proud to say that one of them is one of my faves from P-Fury. Good job, Ace!


Thanks dude, and I'm not the only one. There are others in there from hobbyists, although a lot of them are pacu


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Why are you letting them go...I'm sorry?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

awww.. heart warming and breaking all at the same time.

Sad to see them go, glad to see them go to a good home. 
I'd have taken them...

If I had a few hundred gallons to give um.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

you did a great thing







awsome fish


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

BlackSunshine said:


> awww.. heart warming and breaking all at the same time.
> 
> Sad to see them go, glad to see them go to a good home.
> I'd have taken them...
> ...


And if shipping them wasn't a biotch! Those aces ship kinda crappy.

Louie D, cut back on the cocoa puffs :laugh:

I guess the reason isn't 100% clear (maybe 99%?:laugh: )

The aces are bigger and are still FAST! The temps I could have kept, but I have even cooler cichlids (and I think Temporalis are COOL!) that need space...


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Beautiful fish! Definatly a favourite of mine, hope they get good care.


----------

